# المنتديات الأسرية > مالذ وطاب في فن الاطباق >  >  حياكم ذوقوا طباخي ..

## همس الصمت

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة .
صباحكم ورد جوري ومحمدي ..
 :amuse: 
.
.
من كم يوم كنت أبحبح مني ومناك
ولقيت لي طبخة وعجبني الشكل
وطبعاً قمت سويتها
حسب ما انا آحب
طبعاً بس اخذت الفكرة حقتهم يعني طريقة العرض
خخخخخخ
المهم عملت لي طبق وطلع طعمة يهبل 
وعجب اهلي عجاب
وطبعاً مايصير ماتشاركوني وتذوقون معاي
حق تعطوني رايكم
 :toung: 
يالله نبدآ في مكونات طبختنا ..
بطاطس مسلوق مع بهارات وملح
وبعد ماينضج يهرس مع حليب وجبن ...
الحشوة ...
بصل وثوم مفروم ناعم
دجاج مقطع قطع صغيرة
فليفلة وفطر مقطعين قطع صغيرة
بازلاء خضراء
جبن سائل وحليب 
وللي يحب كزبرة وبقدونس وكرفس ...
وطبعاً بهارات وملح ..
طريقة عمل الحشوة ..
.
.
اول شي ادبل البصل لين يصير ذهبي
بعدين اضيف عليه الدجاج
وبس ينزل الماي الي فيه
اضيف الفليفلة عشان الدجاج يتشرب من طعمها
واتركهم اشوي
وبعدين اضيف عليهم الفطر
واحركهم بين فترة و فترة
وبعدها اضيف البازلاء
وآخر شي آضيف الكزيرة والبقدونس والكرفس
وبعدها اضيف البهارات والملح 
وبتصير هيك 
 
وآخيرآ اضيف الجبن والحليب
وبيصير شكلها هيك .. 
 
.
.
والحين نبدآ بطريقة العمل ..
آجهز لي طاسة (زبدية ) صغيرة واغلف داخلها بالبلاستك
حتى تسهل علي النزع
هيك .. 

 
وآبدآ اضغظ فيها كميه من البطاطس
على كل جهات الطاسة
وفي الوسط آضيف جزء من الحشوة
هيك .. 
 
وبعدين آغطي وجهها كله ببطاطس كمان 
هيك .. 
 

وفي هالاثناء اجهز الصينية
وآضع عليها ورق الالمنيوم 
وآبدآ اصف الي عملتوا فوق لين انتهي من كل المقدار
هيك .. 
 

وآدخلها الفرن تتحمر من فوق 
وبتصير هيك .. 
 
وهذي لقطة ثانية .. 
 

والحين نجي للتقديم
عاد هموس قامت تتفنن في التقديم
وهذا طبق .. 

 
وهذا الطبق الثاني 
وحطيت فيه جزء من الحشوة وسلطة 
 
حياكم مدوا يدكم لاتستحون 
نبي نعرف رايكم في طباخنا
 :toung:  
وهذا قصيت جزء من الكورة حق اراويكم كيف
الحشوة متواجدة بالداخل
بس ماطلعت كويسة
بس يالله اهم شي تخليكم تتحسرون وتمدون يدكم
خخخخخخخخخخخ 

 
ادري كل مرة آخليكم تتحسرون
 :bigsmile:  
.
.
على قلبي وقلب إلي آكلوها الف مليون عافية يارب
وعلى قلوبكم الف عافية التحسير ..
موفقين لكل خير
تحياتي البقدونسية
 :embarrest: 
: همــ الصمت ـــس :

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم وألعن من آذى فاطمة ... 

الله همسوووو شكلها يجنن .....  

حسيتها طرية وساخنة زي الأكل اللي في الكراتين  :toung:  (الرسوم المتحركة )>  :unsure: غربال  

وتصدقي واني اقرأ المكونات وصلتني الريحة ماادري كييييف >>>>حلفي عااااد  :weird:  


يعني على الأقل عليي بالعافية الريحة اللي تخيلتها >>  :huh:  

شكلي بسوويها لبيتنا نتحفهم شووي......إذا شاء الله   
تسلم الأيادي يالغالية ودمتِ " الشيف همس...!!  
وعلى قلوبكم بالعافية يارب..وعوافي على قارئيك التحسير والتطبيق...  :amuse:  


موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى 
دمتِ بعين المولى الجليل

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*صبااااااح الورد*
*منوين الشمس طالعه اليوم ..همووس جت لنا من جدييد*
*ومع طبخة شكلها يذووووووب من الجوووع*
*ليه بتحبي تحسريناا ومن الصبح مش حراام ياهمس عملنا لك إيه* 
*بصراحه شكله عذاااااب وشهي*
*عليكم بالف الف عااافيه*
*ومحل مايسري يمري ياارب*
*وتسلم لنا ديااتكِ غاليتي*
*ولاعدم من نور وجودكِ*
*ومن الاطباق الشهيه*
*دمتي بوود*
*ســـــــــــــــــلآمي ...]*

----------


## ايات الروح

الشكل روعه تسلم يدك
الله يعطيك العافيه

----------


## صفآء الروح

*السلام عليكم*
*الله شو ها الحركااااات هموس*
*بجد طباخش ما علي اي كلام*
*وصار لينا سنين نتظر العزومة*
*الي عى قولش بتعزمينا*
*والي الحين ما شفنا شي*
*يالله سنظل نتظر الى اني يحين الوقت هههههه*
*الله يعطيش الف الف عافية هموسة غناتي*
*وربي ما يحرمني من روعة جديدك*
*تقبلي تحياتي*
*دمتي بخير*

----------


## كــاريس

ماا شااا الله ,,

تسلم الأياادي غ’ــنااتي على الطبق الشهي 


لا خلا من جدييدكـِ

----------


## آهات حنونه

جد شكلو عذاااب

انا اسوي مثلها بس في فنجال ...يصير شكلها لطيف وبسرعه تبرد هههه

عليكم بالف عافيه..

بنتظار العزومه الرسمية ههههه

تحيـــاتي لابداعك الرائع

----------


## همس الصمت

> اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم وألعن من آذى فاطمة ...
> 
> اللهم صلِ وسلم وزد وبارك على محمد وآل محمد ..
> 
> 
> الله همسوووو شكلها يجنن .....  
> 
> حسيتها طرية وساخنة زي الأكل اللي في الكراتين  (الرسوم المتحركة )> غربال 
> هههههههههههههه
> ...



 
ياهلا وغلا فيكِ دموع غناتي
حضور شرفني واسعدني
الله يعطيك الف عافية يارب
ولاخلا ولاعدم
من روعة تشريفك يالغلا
دمتِ موفةق لكل خير ..

----------


## همس الصمت

> *صبااااااح الورد*
> *صباح الفل والياسمين*
> *منوين الشمس طالعه اليوم ..همووس جت لنا من جدييد*
> *ههههههههه*
> *اي خلاص قررت ..*
> *ومع طبخة شكلها يذووووووب من الجوووع*
> *ليه بتحبي تحسريناا ومن الصبح مش حراام ياهمس عملنا لك إيه* 
> *هههههههههه*
> *عاد تعرفون هموس تحب تعذبكم*
> ...



ياهلا ومرحبا فيكِ شذوي غناتي
حضور مشرف اسعدني كثيراً
الف شكر لك ولروعة حضورك ..
الله يعطيك الف عافية يارب ..
موفقة لكل خير ..

----------


## همس الصمت

> الشكل روعه تسلم يدك
> 
> الله يعطيك العافيه



 
الروعة في جمال حضورك
الله يعطيك العافية يارب ..
لاخلا ولاعدم ..
دمتِ موفقة لكل خير ..

----------


## عفاف الهدى

عليكم بالعافية 
شكلها لذيذة 

بس هالكورات الخضرة ما احبها كتير 

تسلم دياتكم

----------


## فرح

شوووو هالحركاااات همووووس 
فرحوووه اليوووم دااااخله هالقسم حتى اجننننن :inlove:  ههههههه
امممم الششششكل كتيييير جوناااان 
امممم انا معزوووومه عند دمووووع واعزمكم :;^^:  معااااي حتى نشوووف ابداااااع 
دمووووع القمر من الحين ابصم بالعشره انها لزييييزه :toung:  :wacko:  ههههههه
هموووس حبيبتي تسلم الاياااادي ..بس جوعتيييييني  :grin: 
دمتي بخيييييييييييير

----------


## همس الصمت

> *السلام عليكم*
> *وعليكم السلام والرحمة ..*
> 
> *الله شو ها الحركااااات هموس*
> *بجد طباخش ما علي اي كلام*
> *وصار لينا سنين نتظر العزومة*
> *الي عى قولش بتعزمينا*
> *والي الحين ما شفنا شي*
> *يالله سنظل نتظر الى اني يحين الوقت هههههه*
> ...



 
ياهلا ومرحبا فيكِ نهوض غناتي
تشريف اسعدني
الله لايحرمني روعة تشريفك ابداً
الله يعطيك العافية يارب ..
موفقة لكل خير..

----------


## همس الصمت

> ماا شااا الله ,,
> 
> تسلم الأياادي غ’ــنااتي على الطبق الشهي 
> 
> 
> لا خلا من جدييدكـِ



ياهلا ومرحبا فيكِ كاريس
اسعدني روعة تشريفك لمتصفحي
الله يعطيك الف عافية يارب ..
دمتِ موفقة لكل خير ..

----------


## همس الصمت

> جد شكلو عذاااب
> 
> انا اسوي مثلها بس في فنجال ...يصير شكلها لطيف وبسرعه تبرد هههه
> 
> عليكم بالف عافيه..
> 
> بنتظار العزومه الرسمية ههههه
> 
> تحيـــاتي لابداعك الرائع



ياهلا ومرحبا فيكِ بحورة غناتي
اي الطبخة الي شفتها هي بفناجين
بس آنا عملتها هيك منشان تكون اكبر
وما تآخذ وقت آكثر ..
الله يعطيك العافية يارب
على التشريف والحضور ..
موفقة لكل خير ...

----------


## همس الصمت

> عليكم بالعافية 
> شكلها لذيذة 
> 
> بس هالكورات الخضرة ما احبها كتير 
> 
> تسلم دياتكم



الله يعافيك عفاف
وهالكورات تقدري تستغني عنهم ..
تشرفت بحضورك
لاخلا ولاعدم ..
موفقة لكل خير ..

----------


## همس الصمت

> شوووو هالحركاااات همووووس 
> 
> فرحوووه اليوووم دااااخله هالقسم حتى اجننننن ههههههه
> امممم الششششكل كتيييير جوناااان 
> امممم انا معزوووومه عند دمووووع واعزمكم معااااي حتى نشوووف ابداااااع 
> دمووووع القمر من الحين ابصم بالعشره انها لزييييزه ههههههه
> اي اي خلاص
> نجي معك فروح ونشوف طباخها
> هموووس حبيبتي تسلم الاياااادي ..بس جوعتيييييني 
> ...



 
ياهلا ومرحبا فيكِ فروح غناتي
اسعدني روعة هالشريف والحضور في متصفحي
الله لايحرمني روعة تشريفك ابداً
دمتِ موفقة لكل خير ..

----------


## ليلاس

*ماا شااء الله ..*

*تحسيييير درجة أولى ..!*

*تسلم يمناااك حبيبتي { همووس .. ع الطبق اللذيذ ..*

*الله يعطيييك العااافية ..*

*لا خلا ولا عدم ..*

----------


## همس الصمت

> *ماا شااء الله ..*
> 
> *تحسيييير درجة أولى ..!*
> 
> *تسلم يمناااك حبيبتي { همووس .. ع الطبق اللذيذ ..*
> 
> *الله يعطيييك العااافية ..*
> 
> *لا خلا ولا عدم ..*



ياهلا ومرحبا في نور تشريفك
ليلاس عزيزتي
دوم اتشرف فيك ..
الله يعطيك العافية يارب ..
لاخلا ولاعدم ..
موفقة لكل خير ..

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم وألعن من آذى فاطمة 





> شوووو هالحركاااات همووووس 
> 
> فرحوووه اليوووم دااااخله هالقسم حتى اجننننن ههههههه
> امممم الششششكل كتيييير جوناااان 
> امممم انا معزوووومه عند دمووووع واعزمكم معااااي حتى نشوووف ابداااااع 
> دمووووع القمر من الحين ابصم بالعشره انها لزييييزه ههههههه
> هموووس حبيبتي تسلم الاياااادي ..بس جوعتيييييني  
> دمتي بخيييييييييييير



 


اووووووووه توني اشوووف  :embarrest:  >>نايمة على وذانها... :weird:  

ياغناتييييي فروووحة.... ولايهمك حبيبتي خلاص تم..... انتي والبنات معزومين عندي ..........وش دي معزومين ...ماتحتاجوا عزومة اصلاً.......كم فروحة عندنا...!!  :bigsmile:  



تسلمي هموووس ياأم الطبخات الفنتكية وتسلم اياديك ياالغالية  :amuse:  


موفقين حبيباتي .. 
دمتم بعين المولى الجليل

----------


## همس الصمت

> اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم وألعن من آذى فاطمة 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> اووووووووه توني اشوووف  >>نايمة على وذانها... 
> 
> ...



 
ياهلا فيكِ دموع
خلاص بكرة جهزي العشا
بنجي كلنا نتعشى عندك
بس بشرط انتي الي تطبخين
ونبي كم طبق من آيدين فروح كمان 
الله يعطيكم العافية غناتي
ولاحرمني منكم ابد يالغوالي ..
موفقين لكل خير ..

----------


## الـمـشـاكـسـه

يعطيك العااافيه

نجربه اليوم ..    ::)

----------

